

Pershing Square: How to Make a Fortune - gatsby
http://cache.dealbreaker.com/uploads/2010/12/Pershing-Sq.-pres-on-housing-11-3-10.pdf

======
erikb
Looks more like an advertisment from an unrealiable source. The problem here
is, that all presented data might be right, but you can not trust the
conclusions and don't know if there is other data that has valuable
information, which you don't see in this presentation.

------
pitdesi
There are a number of ridiculous assumptions here. One of them: What happens
when interest rates go back up in a couple of years and monthly payments are
all of a sudden much higher?

~~~
gatsby
I agree. Assumptions galore. But keep in mind it was written by Bill Ackman -
a director and major direct investor in both General Growth Props. and Howard
Hughes Corp. - two huge master-planned development companies.

